# New Theater



## wombat286 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys after many years of delays finally going to start building a theater in the basement. I'm sure I will have many questions to follow. Here's the 1st, room size will be 14' x 21' x 8' any major issues with that size (golden rule says 12.8' x 18.64'). Will be doing 7.1 with 85" TV.

Many Thanks


----------

